# Loco photos



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey 

Just ran across an awesome collection of drawings and photos. 
Vulcan Foundry locos from 1833-1956 in gauges from 1'6" to 7'. 

http://www.enuii.org/vulcan_foundry/photographs/pictorial_loco_list.htm 

so many projects, so little time. 

Harvey C.


----------



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

Harvey 
What an incredible resource - thanks for pointing it out. Whilst you have posted this in the European section, there are many examples from around the world, including one I noticed from the Denver and Rio Grande


----------

